# Trend Micro Interscan 5 Messaging Security Suite



## Sokoban (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone help me ?
I have "Trend Micro Interscan 5 Messaging Security Suite" installed on the Windows 2003 Server with ISA.
When I trying to login with a password to "Trend Micro Interscan 5 Messaging Security Suite" a web interface --> *Error connecting to MRF host *
I cannot start the Service, Trend Micro Management Infrastructure. I got the error message, "*Error 1503: The Service Did Not Respond to Start Or Control Request in Timely Fashion*"

Please help me !ray:

// Sokoban


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

You may try this fix from Microsoft => http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=839174

Pls. post update.


----------



## Sokoban (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi 

I have unfortunately the latest update about .NET. 
Do you have more ideas ? ray:

// Sokoban


----------

